# Buying CNC bits



## sawnsand (Feb 10, 2016)

I would like suggestions on the best places to buy bits... Seems to be an awful lot of choices ......Where do you get yours?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Precise Bits has a good selection of bits. I don't think that they offer anything larger than 1/4" shank. They have lots of miniature endmills and have 3 & 4 flute tapered endmills that work great for 3D work. Ron is very knowledgeable, so if you have any questions, give him a call.
http://www.precisebits.com/

I have also had good luck with Bits&Bits. I use the single flute profile vbits with flats for doing intricate carvings.
http://bitsbits.com/ 

Like you said, there are many places to buy tooling. Just be prepared to break a few if you are just getting started. Happens to all of us...even yet. 

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Add Toolstoday.com (free shipping) for Amana bits and keep checking Amazon. 

HJ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Onsrud specializes in CNC tooling. Great people to deal with and excellent quality. Google either Onsrud or Onsrud2010.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

We need to know what you are cutting as each material uses different bits.


----------



## sawnsand (Feb 10, 2016)

Bits & Bits seemed to work out just fine. Thanks, I did break the 1/8" end mill, forgot to turn on the VFD, :surprise: .... sure doesn't take much to make 'em break


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing like a $20+ dollar "oops" to make one's memory better!!

HJ

Have done it too ........... more than once


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

So it does help your memory? Huh, I have noticed that yet. I keep hoping to find a use for all the broken ones.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Been there done that. Broke an end mill and my 30 degree v carve. I am going to sharpen the vbit and see what it looks like when it cuts. Might be interesting.
Dave did you get the zpuck?
Mark


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark,

I do not have "the" Z puck. I made a Z touch off plate that does the same thing and it works great. I have my tool sensor connected to the same input. I created a sub program (actually modified some code I found on the web) for the touch off plate before they started offering the Z puck. The Z puck is something that everyone should have, in my opinion. Eyeballing just isn't accurate enough for some tool path operations.

Dave


----------



## FreedomMachineTool (Apr 20, 2016)

Look up Pohl CNC. Ralph is extremely knowledgeable and experienced when it comes to router bits.


----------

